# whats your favourite army?



## TechPr1est (Nov 6, 2011)

for some reason i like looking at statistics and graphs and stuff like that so hears another one.....

i know i have a problem


----------



## Lord Rahl (Mar 13, 2010)

dwarfs as they are the closest thing I can get towards the viking gods, Odin = Grungi, and they all like to drink lots.


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

well for me I have several. Serious play wise I love the Bretonnians, for fun games its Orcs and Goblins all the way (Blue Squig Tribe) and for painting I just can't get enough of the Tomb King love


----------



## KarnalBloodfist (Jan 30, 2010)

I dabble in 8 different armies but my main army has always been Warriors of Chaos.

Blood for the blood god! Skulls for his throne!


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

My standard default army is Empire but my favourite army is Dwarves, gotta love little fat balls of metal and beard.


----------



## Arli (Mar 4, 2010)

In order of purchase/play:

Lizardmen
Ogres
VC
O&G
Beastmen (book only at this point)


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Ogres are the coolest army that ever was or will be. Other may be better, but not more awesome 

I might get annoyed with my ogre army at times, but they remain my first love and I'll always keep them, unlike my HE which I bought, won quite a lot with, got bored and sold.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

For me it is always my Skaven. 

Using an all plague army it is more fun to stop my units rampaging ahead of my army but sticking a big middle finger back to fear and terror causing armies (like the large number of Vampire players at my store that have risen from the grave) is well worth it.


----------



## Turnip86 (Oct 7, 2011)

Well I started with VC in 4th/5th edition so they're problably my favourite even if I don't have them anymore (left my carry case with them in at the now closed down local store after I stopped working there so any of my friends that wanted to try them out could use them in games and someone ended up nicking them (I found out about 18 months later when I went in to pick up all my old stuff so my own fault really  ))

I loved all the old fluff, I had an awesome necrarch 3k points army all converted to be coming out of the ground (1 box of skele's made 50 bases and I was poor  )

Now I have about 1500-1850 points of ogres that I got when they first came out and I really like the army but I've only ever had about 6 games with them and it was about the time I got them that I started drifting out of the hobby (damn you warcraft!) and I'm probably going to sell them in the next couple of months (if anyone wants the limited edition tyrant model let me know  ) anyway.

Now I'm onto empire which I have bits and pieces of and have put together a lot of empire stuff in the past - mostly kit bashing for my VC army but it is convenient restarting them now thanks to a shiny new book

In fact, the last 3 WHFB releases have all been from my old armies JUST as I got back into the hobby, seriously it's like they're marketing just for me even though I'm still poor and only buy little bits at a time.


Overall, VC I guess after all my ramblings


----------



## stalarious (Aug 25, 2011)

For VC are my first love (skaven being a close second) reason being it was my first army in fantasy warhammer. so I gotta give it up to them.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Vampire counts for fluff\Play style! Nothing beats having a single vampire rip apart a whole unit..... (and cost more then most hordes...)


----------

